# SANDBOX - Casino and Sportsbook Software Provider



## SBox (Sep 27, 2021)

START YOUR OWN ONLINE CASINO AND SPORTSBOOK!
SANDBOX IS HERE TO HELP YOU! 

SANDBOX - Turnkey online Casino and Sportsbook is a self-owned multi-functional online Casino and Sportsbook that gives you unlimited customization opportunities. We have a decade of professional experience in the creation of Turnkey Casino and Sportsbooks, so we will gladly assist you in creating an independent Casino and Sportsbook business.

Turnkey Casino and Sportsbook saves your:
1. Time-The DIY development of an online Casino and Sportsbook can become a burden, since estimating the performance testing time can be laborious.
2. Resources- Use delegation as your tool, and save time on recruitment, staff supervision and quality assurance.

While developing a Turnkey online Casino and Sportsbook business, special preferences are taken into account. The client gets a unique online Casino and Sportsbook website with a set of customized features, including a design layout, an intuitive interface, simple navigation panel and internal controls for finance monitoring.

The features of Turnkey Casino and Sportsbook Software
- Complex platform with user-friendly controls
- Multi-currency and multi-language solutions
- 3,000+ games from top-tier providers
- Quality design and technical support
- Tailor-made payment system

More than 3,000 games from top-tier providers
We can provide the integration of any game into your Casino and Sportsbook website from leading gaming brands such as Microgaming, NetEnt, Evolution Gaming, BetRadar and many others.

Quality design and technical support
We help develop an individual design for turnkey Casino and Sportsbook solutions that will make your website unique and will certainly attract the attention of new clients. In this matter, all the preferences and wishes will be taken into account, but if you struggle to make an independent decision, do not hesitate to rely on our expertise.

User-friendly controls
Making all the necessary website settings that work for you. We can design your future Casino and Sportsbook exactly the way you wish, make Front-end customisable for you and add the unlimited amount of additional functionality and gamification.

Multi-currency and multi-linguality
Operates with various currencies in any part of the world. Our system supports all currencies and the unlimited number of languages.

Licensing
By cooperating with SandBox, customers get high-quality support in the licensing process, starting from the application to obtaining all the required documents for the realization of legal gambling activity. Start your own turnkey online Casino and Sportsbook business with SandBox and enjoy up-to-date functionalities and unlimited customisation of your Casino and Sportsbook.


FAQ
Is it legal to use turnkey Casino and Sportsbook software?
Yes, using turnkey Casino and Sportsbook software for your online Casino and Sportsbook business is perfectly legal. It’s basically a platform that helps you customise your Casino and Sportsbook, saving you time and resources in the process. It’s pretty much like using WordPress themes when creating a website, except that you’re using a special platform for online Casino and Sportsbooks.

Does turnkey Casino and Sportsbook software come with a license?
We understand that the licensing process can be complicated and time-consuming, which is why you will have a high-quality support team provided by SandBox. Thus, you’ll get all the assistance you need to successfully complete the licensing procedure for your Casino and Sportsbook and start a legal gambling business on the web.

Which currencies and languages are used?
Sandbox's turnkey software comes with multi-currency and multi-language support, meaning you will be able to choose which languages and currencies you want to include on your online Casino and Sportsbook platform. Moreover, you’ll have an opportunity to use our tailor-made payment system that includes many popular payment methods for your Casino and Sportsbook, including credit cards, e-wallets, cryptocurrencies, and more.

What can I customise using turnkey Casino and Sportsbook software?
The platform is made to help you customise basically every important aspect of an online Casino and Sportsbook, including the design, interface, and more. You can customise front-end functionality using simple and intuitive controls.

Are there any payment methods that come with it?
Yes, Sandbox's turnkey software offers a wide variety of payment methods, such as Visa, Mastercard, Neteller, Skrill, Bitcoin, Litecoin, and bank transfer, to name a few.

Submit form here: https://forms.gle/1cv9wzi7h7YeLMpY8


Best regards,
Marlon J.
Sales Manager
@Ehmjay_94 - Telegram
sales@sboxco.com - Email
SANDBOX ENTERTAINMENT
https://sboxco.com


----------

